# Off topic: bird of prey - care info



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello,

I need some urgent care info for a bird of prey, either falcon of hawk, not sure.

I was touring in the famous landmark of Dar al Hajar in Yemen today for the 3rd time, there were a lot of foreigners like myself and a yemeni man had this little bird and people could take pictures with it. 

I noticed the bird but really didn't pay much attention, then before we left noticed him walking down the stairs again with the little bird so I headed over just to hold the little bird at least. My tour guide asked if he was selling it, he agreed for 3000 Yemeni riyals (thats like 15$) so I asked someone to exchange 20$ for me to Yemeni currency so I can pay him, but no one wanted to really do it and they discouraged me about buying the little guy so I handed the man the 20$ and took the little birdy -- and am really glad I did!

He's sooooooooooooo cute!!! but I don't know what kind he is, a hawk or falcon and i was told he doesn't drink water and just needs meat, so i bought some meat and he ate earlier, if anyone can provide me with basic cfare info as to how many times a day and any other requirements he may need? .. 

Also i noticed a swelling on one of his feet, it seems there is a wound .. I will try to work on that, but I untied all the string they had attached to one foot, the little guy is resting now safely in my apartment. 

He does not bite by the way .. . and thanks in advance for any help or info.

I'll attach some pics once i get them uploaded to webshots or something


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Mary,

I am so glad to hear from you. Sounds like you have your hands full with this little cutie.Yes, do provide pictures....we love pictures. Is this a youngster?

The only thing I can tell you is that my rehabber buys frozen chicks and keeps them in her freezer for the hawk she has. He had such bad injuries that he was not releasable. I know they eat raw meat.

I'm sure others will come along with more info. Just wanted to say a big

HELLO!


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

*HI!*
Nice to hear from you Treesa!!

My little one ate all the meat I put on the plate, amazing, he's so skiny (like a sack of bones really) and it just seems like he's relaxed now, what a hard life he must have had.

Here is the picture that i took with my webcam, don't have a digital cam and can't figure out how to get the pics on my cell phone to the pc. Anyway, if anyone can identify what kind of bird of prey he is that would be great!

http://community.webshots.com/photo/131657719/2968472620054844263sxjbzm


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Mary, 

Good to hear from you again...sounds like your adventures just keep coming! I can't believe they just sold this bird for $20 to ANYONE! That would be illegal in North America (USA & Canada). Seems so wrong that anyone could purchase one of these falcons and do what they wished

I'm unfamiliar with overseas birds mostly, all my bird books have to do with North American species but it looks like a sparrowhawk. Perhaps they have different subspecies in the middle east or maybe it's a different type of falcon altogether.

You said that it's a bag of bones, but I don't think small birds of prey are very fat, not like a plump pigeon anyway. How big is this bird...is it the size of a pigeon in length?

Sorry, I have no suggestions on how often it should be fed, but I would feed it small little meals as often as it wants for now, in case it is truly thin and underfed.

Best of luck and wishes with this bird, keep us posted and try to get some better pictures

Take care,


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello Brad,

Nice to hear from you as well... *smiles*

Actually the falcon hobby is very common in the middle east and more so in Arabia, it is part of their culture for thousands of years so to them it's like Americans owning dogs (and here they don't own dogs by the way, nor cats)
Pigeons, Farm Animals and Falcons are mostly what they got .. 

When I went downtown to Tahrir square, there were also some people with falcons whom make business by letting tourists hold the bird then they take the picture for them. 

See Here in the album of another tourist in Yemen:

http://www.pbase.com/bmcmorrow/image/40670645


My birdy did not look in good condition like those other ones i've seen, he has no tail nor long flight feathers and one leg is abit twisted due to a swelling on one side of the foot. Also had lots of string wrapped around one foot when the man had him.

I really wasn't expecting him to say he'd sell him, and neither did I expect that price, but people catch them all the time and either sell to people or to the zoo. This is how Yemen is. 

Anyway, you could be right about his weight, though I still thikn he needs to put on some weight for a healthy feel. At least he doesnt bite and I haven't got a name for him yet.. (the man had called him Nawris and so I'll keep that name as his last name - it means seagull *I think*) any suggestions would be welcome. I'll try to upload some more pics later. God willing.

He's so adorable, and now sitting down and just so relaxed.. there is a butcher around the corner from here so I can just walk over and get him some meat occassionally, and do they eat fish?? Since I'm a vegetarian I got tons of fish in the fridge (fillet) so if he can eat that once in awhile then that's good I guess.

As for parasites, I don't see any so far, but like pigeons they come out later sometimes, it's enough that I got a flea problem in my house and am bitten all over (yeah i'm sure they are fleas because I finally saw one with my own eyes!) **Anyone got any successful anti flea remedies for my apartment please email to [email protected] keeping in mind that I may not be able to locate most of the things here in Yemen like available in the west.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Mary,

Nice to hear from you again! Helen is an expert on this subject, at least as far as British birds are concerned hopefully she will be here soon.

I may be completely wrong about this but I think that birds of prey need more than just the meat of an animal to get all the nutrients they need, they need the bone, fur/feather as well (depending, I suppose, on whether his normal diet is birds, mammals etc). 

What state are his breast muscles in?


Cynthia


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

http://community.webshots.com/album/131657719SpwMfd

More pics... thats as clear as it gets with the webcam. As for size he is like a skiny squeaker. I just gave him some more meat since he was going after a piece of red ribbon, he ate it all and looks really happy, makes noises like a puppy actually, I wonder why?


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Cynthia!! How are you doing??

Yep, thats why I immediately emailed Helen though the email came back (failure to deliver on her hotmail email)

I hope she sees the thread and since she has a lot of experience with the birds of prey then she may be able to give me some tips.

Hmm.. thats sounds right, Maybe they eat mice or rodents or smaller birds?? I'm not sure whats available here form wildlife in Yemen that these birds eat but i'll try to find out.

Thanks again everyone and birdy thanks you all too!! *smiles*


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Mary, 

Thanks for the clarification on the general customs and practices of the middle east and falcons...still don't like it though, lol

Yes, this bird is probably a hunter of other birds and possibly mice. Falcons generally go for birds whereas other hawks will go more for mammals. This is a small falcon then, still could be a sparrowhawk. The name is misleading though because a sparrow hawk is actually a falcon. He might also eat large insects for prey too.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Mary,

What a beautiful little guy.

Cynthia is right on the mark in terms of a full diet for raptors, here is a link to some feeding instructions which is quite a change of pace to pigeon seed:

http://tinyurl.com/rs9yy (click on the falcon link)

Also, if for some reason you do not manage to get a hold of Helen, here is a link to a raptor rehabber in my area. Seems like a good guy, perhaps if you contacted him he may be good enough to offer some help.

http://www.hawkeye.ca/rehabilitation.shtml

Ron


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

cyro51 said:


> Hi Mary,
> 
> Nice to hear from you again! Helen is an expert on this subject, at least as far as British birds are concerned hopefully she will be here soon.
> 
> ...


 You're right, you have to feed them the bone, fur/feathers. They "cast it off" in little balls and they _have_ to have it or they'll get sick. My friend used to grind up the chicken with the bone and feed it. Sparrow hawks are the sweetest! They are so cute! If your bird is a sparrow hawk, they usually eat bugs in the summer and then go to small birds in the winter when their bug supply has gone down. They eat the whole bug and cast off the legs and stuff. It's pretty interesting to watch them eat the bugs...  
Webshots doesn't work on my computer but the picture of the boy and falcon looks like a female American Kestral (sparrow hawk). Does your bird look like that? Males are smaller with more color. I don't know how to post a link but I'll give it a try.  

http://www.biokids.umich.edu/critters/information/Falco_sparverius.html

Here is a picture of a male Kestrel:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pattybruno/90497340/in/pool-birdguide/

and his female:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pattybruno/99921882/

Hope this helps...
Alice


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Thanks Brad and Ron,

I'll try to email the man and see what advice he has to offer, thanks so much. And indeed she/he is such a cutie, the water issue was a major one, the man I bought him from said just to give her meat and she doesn't need water, and I read that on some sites also but some sites said to give them water. ((Confused)) Anyway, its here, if he wants it he can have and if he doesnt then it's up to him.

Alice, thanks for the info, I'm not sure this is the American Kestral and I'm not even sure if we have those in Yemen. The little guy is brown with black stripes on each feather on the whole body, and head is striped with thin stripes and has some black below the eyes, like a wide stripe. If anyone can save the pic and attach it below in a new post that would be good.. I wasn't able to do it myself. Thanks


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Mary, my rehabber friend has rehabbed raptors and I know they eat white mice. When they are babies/fledglings you have to cut the meat up but as they get bigger you just give them whole so they get the fur and gristle as well as the meat. I have never heard of them not drinking water.

I will be seeing my friend this afternoon and will ask more.

Hope you're having a great time.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Mary, 

We have a member here, "Happy" and he used to be a falconer as well. He will probably have some advice for you once he sees this There are lots of people who will be able to offer you assistance with this bird. Are you going to keep it?


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Ohh wonderful Brad and Lady Tarheel.

Thanks.. and yes I just recieved my residency for one year, and after that I'll see what I can do, but for now I want to take care of him to make sure his foot is well and his feathers grow back.

Oh Ron, interesting, I didn't even notice that the site belonging to the rehabber is in Ontario. I never came across that page, ever, but it's good to know (My home is back in Toronto as well)

The major Q i need answered I guess for now is, how many times a day does she need to eat, and the meat should be room temp? I got it in the fridge and not freezer now, and is fish ok? Also with regard sleeping, should he perch, or is the window ledge ok as he is sitting now, he seems to sit alot, maybe because of his leg. Poor thing!!


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

OHH MY! He's eating so much meat, and then when the plate is done he's looking for more.. such a small bird with such a big appetite. LOL.

Then Before bed he does this thing like when pigeons skate when making a nest, as if he wants to play with sand or something and sit in it. Weird.


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kestrals like flat perches as far as I know...


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Hi Mary!
We missed you!
That bird you have there is a kestrel - looks like a European but may not be. I have to go out but will post more later on. Don't worry, you are doing everything right so far - and they don't need blood, guts and bone.
So sorry I have to dash but in a couple of hours or so I can post more info. Stay tuned, and well done you!


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

Maryco, Get Mice or small Sparrow size birds & feed Hawk/ Falcon 2 per day for now. It will keep any bird of prey alive & in good shape. "Please send me how much it weights in ozs" on empty stomach.. A 2nd choice is 1day old baby Chicks, but not sustain on this. A 3rd choice is Beef Heart dipped in Vit. (we used Vionate) but anything similar. Another OTC meat is Chicken necks held in glove hand & let him/her eat off glove through fingers.. But please remember that Hawks/Falcons need Fur or Feathers, Bone, as much as possibe for many reasons that I can't go into now. I don't like to write these type of things on this forum as it will offend some. If you email me privatly I will send you more info. They do need Water, but do get most of there water from meat. Use a Crock that Falcon can't tip over & they drink like Chickens, don't suck up like Pigeons so need bigger crock. 'DO NOT LEAVE BIRDS OF PREY IN SUN FOR VERY LONG" It will kill them. Make sure they can get into shade/sun when they want. When they are flying wild they can move/cool as much as they want. Small Hawks/Falcons need feed more often than large ones... More later. Happy


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello Nooti!

Thanks for the reply and I've missed you all too, for the last 20 mins i've been trying to connect to the net (interenet isn't that great here an quite expensive - maybe 100$ monthly if and they cut it weekly if i don't pay my bill on time) 

The little one is happy perching up on the door, and glad i'm on the right track, thanks.. looking forward to your posts. 

Take care,

Happy, Thanks for the info! I'll email you right away..

P.S I think you are right Nooti about him being a european Kestrel. Any specific diet for this bird? I wonder what they eat here in Yemen in the wild.


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Hi Mary
I'm back.............
That bird looks like a female to me - unless of course she is less than 18 months old. Can you tell me what colour her tail feathers are?
A kestrel is a diurnal bird of prey and they have a crop not a stomach like owls do and contrary to popular belief they do not need the roughage to the extent that owls do. Owls have a stomach and the roughage is used to clean the stomach lining therefore they eat almost every part of their prey including the bones.
Diurnal birds of prey which have crops pluck their prey before eating, they do not eat much fur or the feathers and if they can get away without eating any bone they will do so. As a consequence their pellets are smaller. Even if they have a mouse to eat they will still pluck the fur and dismember their prey before eating it. Owls swallow whole.
If she is skin and bone do not restrict her feed. Let her eat as much as she wants to. The size of her crop will determine how much she takes in one session. You can give her raw beef and chicken, beef is best if she needs to fatten up and it will not take her long as the processing of meat protein to meat muscle is very short. It takes longer for a pigeon to put on weight as the process of converting a vegetarian diet into meat muscle is so much more longwinded. Keeping her in a warm room where she doesn't have to use vital reserves to maintain core body temperature will see a faster weight gain.
I don't spread this around but birds of prey and owls are one of the easiest birds to keep.
What is the wound on her foot - is it a wound or is it bumblefoot which is an infection?
Keep in touch Mary if you can, there's so much I can tell you, but a bit at time is absorbed better than a whole lot at once.
Good luck.
Not that you need it. They are so very easy once they are on track.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Thanks Helen!!

She doesn't have a tail, so I can't tell you about that.. even her flight feathers look cut or something. Her feathering doesn't look that good (nutritional problems perhaps?) 

She is a sweetie, tiny and yes I did wonder why she was giggling her head after eating, it was as if she had a crop. She eats very fast and picks up the beef slices and swallows them then she was looking for more but I had given her alot already so I thought no more tonight and she went to bed up on top of the door. 

I feel she is a she .. but I don't know. Is her small size normal for this type of bird, meaning shes an adult actually? 

About the foot, it's like a swelling on the left side of her left foot so it makes her foot bend inwards, I see a small red scab on the outside which makes me think it was hurt by something then the swellling appeared due to that. 

She sits alot, when she has the chance, and can't balance that well due to the foot problem. (it's not under her foot, it's above the base of the foot and on the long part (before reaching the ankle - I think thats what it is, right?) 

I'm going to have to give her a name quick, lol.

p.s If I do not log into the forum or answer emails or private messages it means they cut my internet due to not paying - It seems from my display that the company tried to call - so i'm going to try to pay the bill ASAP so I can get back here. Otherwise if there is anything important i'll have my family read it for me and call me.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Mary, 

The more I think about it and view the pictures, I do believe Helen is right. This is likely a kestrel rather than a sparrow hawk. When I looked again at the other picture you posted with the boy and the falcon, it does look more like a kestrel, but still different from the ones we have in North America. It would also appear that this could be a female or immature bird as they are not as colourful as the male adults... the North American species.

Poor little thing...well, I'm sure you'll have it up and doing better very soon. Careful of it's claws, this is no pigeon and even a bird this size could really scratch your hands and their feet are strong ! 

Looking forward to more pictures of this bird and updates.


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Sounds like an injury. I don't suppose you have Clavamox by any chance?
If she needs building up you can dust ground cuttlefish bone, or bone meal on the meat, but make sure you also give a vit supp as well as calcium cannot be absorbed without the presence of vit D.
Feathers sound like a nutritional deficiency, may take up to three years to look good as they don't do a full body moult each year. Only a partial moult so some feathers will be up to three years old before they are shed.
An adult female kestrel is quite small - the male is smaller. Can't remember the exact figures right now but a female European without tail feathers will be about 8-9inches from beak to bum - that's 22 cms. Does that sound about right?


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Brad, a kestrel has vertical bars across the breast - a sparrowhawk has horizontal ones.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Thanks Helen, it's so confusing...especially when comparing the North American species Vs overseas birds


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

No Brad - it's the American species that's confusing!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Nooti said:


> No Brad - it's the American species that's confusing!


LOL....Yeah, I guess. One bird that is very different, are our robins. Your robins are VERY different from the ones here


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

No Brad.
It's YOUR robins that are different.
rotfl!


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hey Brad,

Thanks for the advice, the claws are sharp and i'm going to get a leather glove, and then try to train her slowly to be a good birdy because I can tell now she's trying to be aggressive because they abused her a little bit in their treatment.. 

In order for her to be tamed now I've got to show her some discipline and kindness.. then she won't take too much advantage of me and at the same time she knows she's free and happy.
She reminds me of Dotty *smiles*


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Mary - is she wearing jessies?


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello,

Yeah the size seems right.. 

I didn't bring any clavamox but did i mention that the pharmacies here dont' require perscriptions for any drugs?? 

So what meds would i need, and under what names because sometimes they come under different names as I've discovered.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Jessies? what is that, sorry...


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Mary, 


Jessies are the leather clasps, or bands on the birds legs that attach to a tether that are often used on birds of prey.


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Brad - here's a piccy of my kestrel and sparrowhawk together do you can see how different they are. Mary - see the jessies?


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Here's Keeta - my tame male


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

And here's Korry my one winged Kestrel telling my cat just where to get off!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Helen, 

WOW, there is quite a difference between the two. The Sparrowhawk looks SO MUCH FATTER! LOL. I know they are similar sized birds but I had no idea that the kestrel would be so slim in comparison. THANK YOU, for this picture, it helps a lot


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Mary, Amoxycillin is what you'd need. If you can get hold of some and weigh the bird I'll give you a dosage


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Brad.......
The sparrowhawk is thinner!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

See, I'm still confused, LOL reverse what I said in my previous post here


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

yes Brad..... quite.........


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Yep....I'm out of my league here, most definitely. My birding experience is derived mostly from books and the "Field". Coupled with the variances of the differences of N.A VS. Eastern birds....I'm outta the loop


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Helen, those pictures are sooooooo cute! Poor mousie  but hey, it's not the bird's fault. Besides, they're so sweet they make up for the bad stuff about them.  
Alice


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Well Brad - you weren't far off - I mean it had to be one or't'other!
You had a 50% chance of getting it right!
 
Thanks Alison, they are wonderful birds.
Chill out time now - Off to refill my glass!


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

What a terrific forum this is, you can get informative answers from so many very experience bird people here.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello all,

Morning here, and I just logged in (thank God they didn't cut my internet)

The meds should be no problem to find, as for the "Jessies" (she doesn't have anything on her legs now except one little piece of leather with a string running through to secure it) and all the other strings that were attached plus the lock at the end to weigh her down was removed yesterday.

Should the meat be room temp? I took it out of the fridge and left it out abit, I suspect cold meat isn't good.. and of course I can't warm the meat up.


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

Mary, Yes I always had meat etc. in a sealed plastic bag & soaked it in warm tap water before serving. I like to slip meat or what ever from a bag around my shoulder with other hand through the Glove without her seeing me so the Hawk/Falcon related to the glove more than me being there parent. I don't know if yours is an Imprint, or not, but still think with the wing feathers cut it was wild trapped so won't scream/too vocal everytime it sees you. That is one of the bad things with imprints, so I always "for Falconry" used one that was born the same yr., but on the wild for 4-6 month. They arn't as tame, but aren't Screamers everytime they would see me, just more training.... Hap


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Happy, 

Thanks for the info, She does make a sound, but not around me.. It's actually like a puppy sound. Does it mean she's small? 
Lots of poops this morning and I'm going out to get some meds as helen instructed, then I got to find out where they sell scales or something (Everything is a challenge when it comes to finding things here) 

Anyway, take care all and thanks again.. Will be back later with more. (God willing)


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Happy's right Mary. You would know by now if the bird was an imprint! My Keeta is one and he screams quite a lot. Korry was wild born, and injured as an adult. He had his wing amputated to save his life and although an adult when he came in he soon sussed out that I was his lifeline. Once the trust was built up I had no trouble with him on the fist and he would step on to it without a problem. Quite a sweetie really.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello,

I asked the man if he raised him from young, he said he did but not sure whether he was born in the wild or not.. anyway, I got the pills (amoxicillin 500 gm capsules) 

Now how does one administer meds to this kind of bird??!! On the food? 

If i open the capsule i'll get powder, so how to determine the amount and as for weight, I have no idea and I went to look around for scales, they had some gram scales for gold and they were 250$ and up! 

This morning I offered her a dish with water, she drank and then immediately jumped in and when I came back to look in few minutes she was SOAKED!!! So I put her on the window where she can have sun and shade and she can sit where she chooses, she sat in the sun at first them moved over later. 

She looks nice and clean and adorable.

Another great bird I spotted at Dar al hajar yesteday was a hoopoe!!! It was an amazing sight!!!!!!!


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Hi Mary
I did an online check on female kestrel weight and the tops is 300gms. You say she's thin so we'll say 250g at a guess. Fortunately amoxy is very forgiving and overdoses are not lethal unless you go bananas and I don't think we will ever be in a position in which we are overloading the liver. 250g is 25% of a kilo and the avian dose is 125mg per kilo. 123 divided by 4 = 31.25
So the dosage should be 31.25gm tid (thrice daily) or q8hr (every 8 hours)
You've got the hard job, dividing up the powder within the capsule so let's make it easier. It's possible to give the daily dose in one go and just dose once daily - so triple 31.25 = 93.75g oid (once daily). Nearest is 100g. So can divide up the powder into 5 portions? You should be able tto put the powder on her food if she will eat it. Did you know that as she has a cop you can tube feed her like a pigeon? Exactly like a pigeon. So you could give meds that way as well - mix the amoxy with a little water. You probably won't need to in this case but I just thought it might help for future reference.
Congrats on seeing a hoopoe. Lovely birds. I've yet to tick that off my wish list.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hi Nooti, 

Thanks for the details and I'll do that, I think she'll eat it if i put the meds on the food. As for tube feeding, that's great - so if she is stubborn we'll do that. 

I wonder if this wound is old, anything topical to put on also? '

Will keep you updated, 

I hope you see a Hoopoe one day as well, they are beautiful birds and it was even better since the feathers on his or her head were standing up when I happened to notice the bird running quickly up a rock. Such a cutie! *smiles*


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

I wouldn't bother too much with anything topical unless this is a large open wound which your description does not suggest.

[since the feathers on his or her head were standing up when I happened to notice the bird running quickly up a rock. ]

Jealous now...................................


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

LOOOOOOOOOOOL Helen!!! Come to Yemen, the tourists love it here! *smiles*


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

maryco said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOL Helen!!! Come to Yemen, the tourists love it here! *smiles*


How do they take to honeymooners? lol
I sure wish I could but I'm afraid it's out of the question for the forseable future. We've known each other a while. Would be nice to meet up.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

You're welcome anytime! And indeed it would be great to meet. 

Hmmm.. I heard there is a bird watching group here, maybe I'll sign up. So far i've noticed the crows here are HUGE and you'd really think they're vultures if you saw them flying up in the sky, they're lovely. Many other interesting birds as well. Amazing!


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Are they not ravens Mary?
On the other hand American crows are pretty petite...... compared to our robust European crows, so maybe you have a poor comparison.
Any difference with the pigeons there? Apart from language that is! lol


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Interesting how the meds are so cheap and don't require a perscription, I got the amoxy for 1$ (10 capsules of 500 mg)

About vitamins, and calcium, since there is no cuttle bone here either.. is there anything else I can find??


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

You could try getting bonemeal, but I wouldn't worry too much, I rarely give mine anything, they get what they need from the food and are 100% healthy.
Next time I'm down with a chest infection I'll send you a dollar and you can send me my meds! I always need amoxy with a chest infection but the doctor hates prescribing it until I'm a hospital case. I usually end up raiding the vet store!


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

No problem, sure.. anytime. We got fed-Ex, UPS, mailboxes INC, Aramex and other postal services here. 

If anyone having trouble finding certain meds without perscription and I can help, I'd be glad to, just email me.

About the crows, you're probably right.. lol!

And the pigeons here are adorable, mostly blue bars, but I see some black and white ones around .. not too many checkers (hardly any really now that I think of it) Once I started cooing out the window, the pigeon went nuts flying over my building and back to the next building looking for that ""bird"" lol. Im making them crazy I guess. Ever since I moved here a couple have nested in the hole in that building across and are raising their third clutch now, my little kestrel is also keeping busy watching them.


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Have you given her a name Mary?


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Looking for a photo of a hoopoe (which is stunning!)
I found this site - http://www.birderblog.com/bird/Places/Iraq/IraqBirdsGallery.html. It's a bit north of you, but may share some species. So glad you were able to help out this kestrel!


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

Maryco, Anytime I medicated a Hawk/Falcon I used a emty gelatin capsule, ground up the med. & put it capsule. Then I make a small slice in small piece of Beef Heart & insert capsule in it. You have to use a piece of meat that Falcon will swallow whole!! Course I always had much larger Hawks than these. North American Gos Hawk, Harris Hawk, Red Tail Hawk, Cooper Hawk, Prairie & Peregrine Falcon.... I never had to medicate any of these except for Worms & Canker & larger birds swallow larger pieces of meat, so was much easier!!!

.................................................................................................................................
Hi Nooti, Many of Your European Hawks/Falcons are much different than many of ours. Our American Kestrel Falcon only weigh's 3&1/2 ozs. (empty) that is only 100 or so grams & Males & Females are the same weight, that is unusual for birds of prey as the female is abt. 1/3 larger in all others I know of. Your Female Kestrel at 300grams would be abt. the same size as our Merlin Falcon. Also your Sparrow Hawk is VERY similar to our Sharp Shinned Hawk, but ours has vertical breast strips, & yours are horizonal. The same for our Gos Hawks as our's breast stripes are vertical & yours are Horizonal. I have seen your Gos Hawks, & they are the same in every way except for color & breast stripes...
We Ex-Falconer's always weight our birds the same time of the day just before hunting, & that was also after being sure she has Casted Pellet.. I would send you a few Pics of our Kestral & Gos Hawk if I had your real email, as I just can't figure how to post pic's on the forum & would be too big to go through forum web site, I think.... We just had a 325 mi. Race with Racers, must go check on the missing, as it was a Brutal Head Wind day...
Nice to chat with ya, Happy


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hi All,

Thanks for the additional advice. Today she's looking better and though it seems the leg is in pain because she can't always put it down to stand on.

I gave her the antibiotic on the meat and she took her first dose very well.. Yes the capsule thingy should work happy, I do the same with my pigeons except I open their mouthes and shove the capsule in.

Hmmmm.. I'm still undecided about the name, it's either Coral or Amber (something associated with Yemen) 

Concerning training and playing with these kinds of bird, I have no idea and they aren't like pigeons, any suggestions would be great, I feel she is bored thats why.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Mary, 


Glad to hear that your new "pet" is doing well and taking her meds I'm sure you'll have her up and as good as new in short time!

As for playing or training her, perhaps she might be like a cat and like a little fake mouse or bird to attack. Kind of like how a cat likes to stalk things and attempt to kill them You might peak her interest with something fluffy or furry on a string to get her in the "mood"

Just a thought, not based on having one myself.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello Brad,

Thanks for the idea!

Today when I approach her she just looks at me and screams.. weird. I have no idea what it means but I guess the important thing is that she's alert. Also she pays alot of attention to the sounds outside, the chirping of the little birds, the pigeons cooing, and when she sees something fly by it excites her if she's in the front living room, otherwise all the other windows in the apt. are bubble glass.

I will take her out sometime .. once she is better of course. She seems to like being outside because that was her life.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Thanks Terri for the site, I'm hoping when I finish with yemen I can go to Iraq as well and do something (another great country where I lived few years)

MORE PICS!! Well 3 only, since my net takes forever to load the pics onto webshots. She was really happy today and wanted to sit on my shoulder (is that ok for these types of birds? She never bites or anything, and she reminds me of a pigeon, lol, but of course her nails are long and she can do harm so I'm being cautious)

What a cutie, started to flap and fly around, She has got the big living room all to herself where she can sit on the window seats or fly upto the ledges above them where the yemeni style stain glass windows are. Lucky girl!

p.s the apt. is quite empty and no rug, just the rock floor so it's easy to clean also (yay!!)

http://community.webshots.com/album/131657719SpwMfd/1


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Mary,

Sounds like the bird is doing quite well. She is lucky to have found you and will now have a happy and healthy life.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Thanks Treesa,

Shes so adorable and playful this afternoon, jumping from the ledge to my lap and back and forth.. also I can hold her like a pigeon and she won't bite me or anything. This is so fun! LOL 

She must have been raised from a little one with the guy so she's so tame, she even watches fruit flies with interest.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That has got to be one cute charcter, and to be so imprinted. I'd be walking around hugging her all day.  

Will you be bringing her home some day? That will be interesting


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello Treesa, 

Yep, she starts flapping and jumps on my shoulder when I haven't been around her for too long (and they really jump, wow!)

Earlier i put her up on the window ledge and went to clean up then when i returned this is what i saw.. the pic isn't too clear but you should be able to see her sitting in the corner near the famous Yemeni Qamariyyah windows that adorn the windows of each room. (even the kitchen!)

http://community.webshots.com/photo/131657719/2539327850054844263iulKck

I'm not sure I can take her to Canada, but moving her through the middle east may be easier, not sure.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a perfect bird ledge!!! All houses should come with something like that!


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

LOL Terri, At least in Yemen they do - and she's got 4 ledges in his room, and 4 window seats below, and so imagine how much fun for her! *smiles* 

All easy to clean also, since the floor is stone.


----------



## kajupakhi (Aug 2, 2004)

*Hi!!!!!!*

*HI MARY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GOD !!!I AM SOOOOO EXCITED TO HEAR FROM U!!!*

SO how r u??????????? so glad to know that u r enjoying Yemen and have already found another cute bird to love and pamper!!!

Hope your family, Dotty and Pearl are doing well...Kaju and Peppy are well to...I am in US now

bye 
KAjupakhi


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

I'm not sure I can take her to Canada, but moving her through the middle east may be easier, not sure.
********************
Drop her off here on the way past!


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hi Kaju!!

GREAT to hear from you again, I saw you online but my net disconnected and it took my about 30 mins to log back in just now. 

Glad to hear all is well, you can email me anytime at hotmail... 

Keep in touch,

Nooti - SURE if the UK allows her in the country then thats no problem (or i'll get her to fly over the borders lol)

This morning she's very excited and just jumps right on my arm or shoulder, I went out to buy some stuff around the corner and when I returned she was excited to see me, Such a cutie pie.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW! She is ONE beautiful bird! I sure wish you both the best! I also hope you will be able to keep her while moving around!! That would be my worry...

I vote for Amber as a name...


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hi Mr Squeaks, 

Thanks! *smiles*

Today she's been acting so funny, I guess because I put her infront of the mirror (rather she tried to get to it) 
She started talking to herself, bending her head, preening the mirror and just acting so cute!

Do these types of birds like to be peted or touched? The head, back, chest? 
My pigeons like their chests stroked, not so much their backs and they like the head and face massages. 

Also, is the shoulder a good spot to train such a bird to stand on? Will she get bigger or would it be dangerous later on if she got used to it. She likes my arm and hand too but she sometimes runs up it and onto my shoulder or even HEAD. (yeah nails are a bit sharp!)

So far she doesn't bite, which is good.. And she took her meds well today because she was hungry so she didn't get bothered like yestrday from the medication taste and refused to eat dinner due to her being full from lunch. Today we skipped lunch so she took it better.

Her foot she still holds up, poor thing... How long should we continue on the meds Helen? So far she took 3 doses and so we have 2 more from this first pill.. then we can move onto the next one.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Baby is doing much better now, she plays and jumps (quite high, unbelievable!)

Her favourite gave is shredding kleenex and sitting in the corner on the box.. so cute and funny.

Now she is going to get her 5th dose tomorrow, how much more do I continue? 

Either her leg was broken or it's deformed or something, I keep wondering what is wrong with it.. but it's kind of crooked and the little wound indicates that there was a puncture, yet its so bent that i dont think just a swelling would do that.

Anyway, she now screams at herself at the mirror daily and makes her way around the apt. Also she likes to sit down in a really funny position and then she kinda does this ruffling thing with her feathers like a bird taking a bath in sand or something.

Ok, Helen you asked about the tail colour i think, she doesn't have one but i can see now that there are amazing blue/grey feathers like a pigeon around her tail area... what does this mean? its kind of strange since she's brown with black strippes


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

maryco said:


> Hi Mr Squeaks,
> 
> Thanks! *smiles*
> 
> ...


I don't know anything about birds of prey but she seems to be acting like a pigeon LOL...her reaction to the mirror _could_ indicate "she" is a male...I've been told that female pigeons don't react that much to a mirror, but males do. I guess only time will tell... 

Yeah, pigeons also like to sit on shoulders and heads. I have a brick for Squeaks to stand on to help keep his nails blunted. Doesn't work too well and some people will either trim or, better yet, gently file their nails.

With that beak, I sure hope she/he doesn't bite...OUCH! Your baby is going to be a beautiful adult! I hope the leg heals OK...


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Well i have read this post and you are very lucky to have this precious little angel and she is lucky to have a good owner to take care of her im glad shes feeling good and shes active and playful towards you.Hmm.. it must be intresting having a hawk in the house lol the only time im looking at hawks is up north or when they fly over my house i have to caa caa like a crow to scare them away since it seems to be the only way to keep them from knowing i have pigeons.

Glad everything is going good with your little hawk.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Thanks Christina,

Update: Little amber is doing well.. she likes sand (have no idea why) but twice a day she goes down in the tray of sand i got her and she digs around and sits in it.

Also it seems she likes bugs, someone brought me a big green grasshopper at sunset and it was already dark outside.. then we put it up on the door near where she was perched, we turned one light on and at first nothing happened (I assume it took some times for her eyes to adjust) then as soon as she saw it she made her way across and took her foot and put it on top of the grasshopper so he doesn't escape (it was amazing!) then she ate him.

She's a real cutie.. and today she had a bath then she sat in the sun to dry her soaked feathers off.

Also she likes to fight with ***** the kitty.. but I make sure they are supervised and if i'm out one is in each room with no access to each other. 

Here is a funny picture of some kestrels I found online.. the two look like they want to be "tough" while the other one is just too cute!!

http://www.naturschutzbund.at/bilder/TurmfalkenJuv(c)Limberger.jpg

Enjoy!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Mary,

Kestrels have got to be one of the quickest of the dive-bombing birds of prey I have ever seen, very quick at hunting and catching. But they are also the cutest of the hawk family.  

I bet you are enjoying the antics between Amber and *****, you really need to get that camera so we can see them in action.  

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

maryco said:


> Update: Little amber is doing well.. *she likes sand (have no idea why*) but twice a day she goes down in the tray of sand i got her and she digs around and sits in it.



Hi Mary, 

Sounds like a good update on Amber and the kitty, must be so cute to see them playing together

Sounds like she is "dust" bathing when she goes into the sand and digs around in it. Sometimes birds will do this when they don't have access to water for bathing and also it can indicate they have lice or mites that they are trying to rid themselves of. Have you treated her for external parasites...if not, this might be a good idea

Yes, bugs/insects are good food sources for small birds of prey like kestrels. They are a good source of protein for them as well small enough for them to tackle. You should try to research which bugs might be ok for her to eat...the grasshoppers sound good though. Some bugs carry worms as you know so be careful that way or perhaps you might want to consider treating her for worms too.

Thanks for the update and picture


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hi Treesa and Brad,

Been away for awhile as my net cut then my pc crashed so I had it fixed and asked the company for the dialup details again as i lost it.

***** and Amnber are doing great! I didn't find any more grasshoppers for Amber but I'm still looking and my driver asked his sons to look for some in the field. 

***** just had a bath now and she's cuddling near me, I think she looks bigger though because she's been here all along I can't tell that much. 

I'm going to keep her until she is like 6 months old and wants to go out.. i rememeber our cats in iraq were like that too, they wanted to be out at that age and keeping them indoors without being spayed or neutered was really hard!!!!!!!

I just hope she doesn't meow so much because if she keeps on doing so the landlord will kick me out, people here can't stand the idea of a cat living in the house!


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Ohh as for the mites, i told my dad to send the anti-external parasite spray from Dubai and it should be here on Wed. God willing.. Also he's sending me the camera (Sony Cybershot H1) with accessories for the zoo project so as soon as I learn how to use it I'll try to get some pictures.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

maryco said:


> I'm going to keep her until she is like 6 months old and wants to go out.. i rememeber our cats in iraq were like that too, they wanted to be out at that age and keeping them indoors without being spayed or neutered was really hard!!!!!!!


I guess you don't have access to any spay or neuter clinics either, huh? I am sure ***** is dying to go out and explore, but what a dilemna for you, knowing the consequences.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Nope we don't, if you told someone about that they would laugh. 

The only vets around here are for chickens, goats, sheep, and farm animals .. even the zoo vet isn't experienced with half the species in the zoo. 

When I was about 10 years old in Iraq our cat Simba was getting really sick, he had a problem with his back legs and it reached the point where he was beyond saving, my mom raised him and his sister Nala from little tiny kittens and so she told us to find a vet to have Simba put down.
I went to a lady vet and I asked her if she could do that, she laughed and gave me some horrific way to put him down - I can't even mention it - I was furious walking out of her office and when I told my mom she was as well. We gave up on these "stupid" inhumane vets.


----------

